# Theres nothing better !!!!



## GettinCorked (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Only my second post but when I saw the Cooking&Food header I had to post...
Theres nothing in the hole world I enjoy more than food and drink. In our house we enjoy exotic treats that include wild game from moose,deer,grouse and fish all of which I harvest and prepare myself in different types of presentations.....
Now its time to start making our own wine to complete the circle..........

Cheers !!!


----------



## james21v (Oct 22, 2009)

well i would like appreciate your effort. i have seen many cigars i market which unknowingly change the flavor of your tongue when smoked and ate with food recipes.. i would like to suggest you to look fot it.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 22, 2009)

Nothing better then munching down some game with a good home wine or home brew. I just eat some venison burgs yesterday with sauteed onions, jalapenos, and Thai Sun Peppers and complimeted it with a home brewed Red Ale.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 23, 2009)

I enjoy a good cigar and a glass of wine sitting around a fire at night outside.


----------



## arcticsid (Oct 23, 2009)

Wolf, I feel you there. I love a good stogie, ESPECIALLY around a fire. I have to be pretty shot to smoke one in my cabin. I sure love a good cigar, but can't stand the smell of them!

I have had an opportunity several times to smoke on an expensive one ($40-50) ones. There is a difference!! Thats not to say some of the less expensive ones are not good, but I guess it be comparable to a "good" bottle of wine as compared to one that is less expensive.

It doesn't mean it isn't any good, it simply means less expensive.

Smoke on, drink on. LIVE!!!

Troy


----------



## goclarkanderson (Oct 31, 2009)

There's nothing better!

Alright, there is nothing better than wine and cigars. They both, when put together, would multiply the taste and joy!

Try them out!


____________

Clark


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 12, 2010)

goclarkanderson said:


> There's nothing better!
> 
> Alright, there is nothing better than wine and cigars. They both, when put together, would multiply the taste and joy!
> 
> ...



I say Courvoisier VS and cigars. Wine has no place with a fine cigar. And ladies, do NOT wear something you can't wash in the presence of cigars. Cost me $200.00 to get the cigar smell out of my cute leather outfit.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Desertdance, I would like to ensure my wife does not make that same mistake. Could you please post a picture of yourself with that outfit on?


----------



## DesertDance (Jan 12, 2010)

runningwolf, look at the moon. It is your friend. And use your imagination! JD would slash my throat if I posted a pic in that leather thingy!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## Wade E (Jan 12, 2010)

Desertdance, never mind that dirty old man over there, just pm me with the pics!


----------



## Tom (Jan 13, 2010)

So, That makes you a young clean man?


----------

